# Charlie The ****atoo



## RacingHedgehogs (Aug 7, 2014)

So, yesterday, my mom picked up a rather social ****atoo. This morning, he was just standing there is a piece of bread in his mouth. Finally, I got the camera, and got this picture.









So now, hedgehog central people, can you caption this?


----------

